# Tivo add external HDD to Roamio or Bolt



## u2nyr (Mar 3, 2018)

I have a 3TB Western Digital WD30EFRX sitting around unused. I'm thinking of buying a Tivo, but only the 500GB version is within my budget, but 500GB is small for me. Is it possible to hook up a WD30EFRX to either a Tivo Roamio or Bolt via eSATA?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

No.

Hard drives are SUPER easy to replace in either of those models.

The externals (Only ever available in 500gb or 1tb sizes) are STRONGLY discouraged around here.

-KP


----------



## u2nyr (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks KP. Do they both support 3.5" hard drives?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

No.

Bolt's only have room internally for a 2.5"

There's LOTS of threads around here about it...

-KP


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Externals are not recommended and you cannot simply connect just any external drive and have it work at all. It has to be Tivo supported models. 

The big problems is that those external drives tend to fail and then you lose the shows recorded.

You can install the WD30EFRX as the internal drive.

DO NOT get the Bolt because you cannot use the WD30EFRX inside it. Bolts use 2.5" drives inside.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> You can install the WD30EFRX as the internal drive.
> 
> DO NOT get the Bolt because you cannot use the WD30EFRX inside it. Bolts use 2.5" drives inside.


The 3.5" drive can be installed in any Roamio.

As for using a 3.5" drive with a BOLT, it's not an impossibility. >See here< for what some have done.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes, but if someone is not mechanically inclined, then that may not be an option.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, but if someone is not mechanically inclined, then that may not be an option.


Nope, it may not be an option they ultimately choose; but it *is* an option.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

u2nyr said:


> I have a 3TB Western Digital WD30EFRX sitting around unused. I'm thinking of buying a Tivo, but only the 500GB version is within my budget, but 500GB is small for me. Is it possible to hook up a WD30EFRX to either a Tivo Roamio or Bolt via eSATA?
> 
> Thanks,
> Al


I bought TiVo Roamio OTA 500GB during the 2016 White Sale. I also ordered and it arrived before the ticket TiVo a 3TB AV 3.5" drive. This was the easiest surgery I've ever performed.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------

